# What can we do to get some positive proactive action done regarding an EMP attack?



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

It seems more of our local social circles, main news outlet forums (Fox News and others) and even congress is opening their eyes to the possibility, even likelihood of hostile nations using and EMP to totally disable and cripple the United states. Talking about this and opening our collective eyes to this scenrio is a good thing but our grid still needs to be hardened, more eyes need to be opened and more needs to be done. Talk is just that, talk. We need action.

Forbes put out an article today that stated: "A North Korean EMP Attack Would Cause Mass U.S. Starvation, and would ultimately wipe out 90 percent of the population says Congressional Report."
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bruced...ation-says-congressional-report/#59a0d9a4740a

An EMP attack would effect all of us, whether we are preppers or not. It doesn't matter if we are off in "podunkville" hiding in a shed or bunker off in a Forrest somewhere or in the middle of a large city. It will devastate and effect us all. An EMP attack is more likely and easier to pull of then a successful nuclear strike. Other nations such as NK have stated the use of EMP is a goal.

Global conflict seems more and more likely with each passing month and year. A confrontation with multiple countries seems likely. Among these countries are North Korea, China, Russia, Iran and Syria.

Here is an article discussing "a perceptible hardening of tone among senior officials" and "growing concern, quietly expressed in private conversations in Washington among foreign policy experts, members of Congress, and former national security officials, that war is becoming increasingly possible.
Why Trump's Korean war talk should be taken seriously - CNNPolitics

Japan, has long been an arguably pacifistic nation due to their non-premptive constitution has stated recently that: "North Korea threat is 'critical, imminent and the United States, Japan and South Korea must address the matter". These nations are already "addressing the matter" with sanctions so something else must be on their mind. This issue is so important that these leaders are having fairly regular meetings regarding NK and Japan is thinking of changing their constitution on its "defense only" policy to address the NK threat. Here is the article on Reuters:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...th-korea-trade-on-beijing-visit-idUSKBN1CS1XA

One only has to look at history to see that we humans are violent, territorial and opportunistic. Our history is filled with violence, war and death. Never in the history of mankind has so many people/countries had access to weapons of mass destruction. War, on a global scale seems inevitable.

What can we do to encourage our neighborhoods, our cities and ultimately our national government to harden our electric grid and to take other preventative measures to protect against an EMP attack?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got to start this rodeo by shooting down two Chicom/NK nuked up satellites in low earth orbit as we speak.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

*What can we do to get some positive proactive action done regarding an EMP attack?*

Surely you jest my friend.

There will be absolutely NOTHING done about it until after it happens, . . . and then the democrats will blame Trump, Bush, and Reagan for allowing it to happen.

WAYYYYY too many people have vested financial interests set to go sky high about 30 seconds after the EMP attack happens. They are hedging their bets that it won't be as bad as the "worst case scenario" folks have spoken about, . . . they have their interests diversified enough so they won't lose em all, . . . and the ones they can get back up and running to "support the war effort", . . . will build them mansions in Beverly Hills, . . . put a BMW in every garage, . . . and shore up all their long term financial plans.

If you don't think it will happen that way, . . . check out Ft. Sumpter, . . . the USS Maine, . . . Pearl Harbor, . . . among other historical occurences.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You can do nothing. Protect yourself and your family.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Guess you've finally woken up to the threat. Had the little lady watch the Sunday morning news the last 2 weeks and now she's rearing to "add to the preps". @SanAntonioPrepper

Personally I doubt that NK can hurt the US that bad but we spend $1900 a year on home insurance for fire, theft, and storm damage..... insurance that will be gone in a year and never pay for war damage. Why not spend another $900 on food and water "insurance" which will last for a decade?

Prepping (within reason) may be a much better "insurance cost" than homeowners insurance. $900 the first year, $400-600 occasionally and before too many years you've got some serious preps.

FYI... Never go into debt for prepping.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You might have _some_ luck with _some_ neighbors (and by extension, family, co-workers, church-goers etc), but at a civic, county/parish, state and national level, I think you'll be wasting your time. You'd likely be dismissed as a nut-job just for bring the subject up. The old adage about leading a horse to water applies here as well, and not everyone is going to take a drink. Spend the time better by networking with those who are receptive to the idea.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Got some stuff in my Faraday cage. My F250 is a 1978, it may survive. 
The good news is less folks on their cell phones. OK, no folks on their phones. At all. Not a bad thing.
The millions that will die from starvation? That's the other side of the coin.

Just be ready for the transition to an agrarian society. It's gonna happen.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, Winston Smith, . . . that ain't me.

I plan to trade blacksmithing / forging / etc. for food, . . . whatever else I need.

I just ain't gonna follow two horses' butts thru the field, . . . on the wagon, . . . etc. again.

Somebody else can, . . . I'll stay near the forge, . . . somebody needs to keep the fire going ya know.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

There are some states that are thinking about protecting their grid systems from EMP attacks. Maine has already started. Although not cheap, protecting the grid system, it is not prohibitively expensive. Congress has known for a long time about the threat but has done nothing. The cost to protect out National grid system is close to twice as much as we spend on Foreign Aid.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't vote Turd Party or Democrat in 18


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Gator Monroe said:


> Don't vote Turd Party or Democrat in 18


Right now the GOP has control of the House, Senate and White House 9 months and no infrastructure bill . Lots of tweets and name calling but nothing getting passed looks like nothing will get passed . Instead of focusing on infrastructure that would also put folks to work we got nothing .

So how is this great america working out for you?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

I understand why some have the belief that nothing will be done by our government so why try to get them to do something. However, I think that something can be done and that this heavy rock (of getting our electric grid hardened) has started rolling because of concerned people's input, even if it is ever so slowly. An EMP strike has not happened yet and now is the time to proactively get something done. Our prepper supplies will only last us so long so a resilient, prepared and protected country that is not sent back to the 1800's is a much better option. Lets not go back to the 1800's please. 

There were videos on mainstream news outlets of people having local "townhall meetings" with their congress person regarding the ACA (either for or against it) and the title of these videos and mainstream articles were along the line of "mad as hell". These videos showed both regular people yelling at or calmly discussing issues that affected them. There are also other videos out there of local people getting together and meeting with their leadership/congress person. What did these "meetings" amount too? Both videos on mainstream news outlets and changes to to the ACA and various other topics. Basically, people were and are listening. 

The fact that congress put out a recent report regarding 90% of people dying after an EMP strike and the reasons for it, says that they are listening. As I said, the heavy rock has started rolling but it is still incredibly slow. 

Posters have said that Hawaii has recently started preparing for a nuclear strike and even parts of California and one poster said that Maine is hardening their electric grid. Why would Hawaii and Maine do this? They are doing this because enough people got together and spoke/complained to the right people and action is being taken. While this is not the case of the majority of the rest of the country, what is to say that what is happening in Hawaii and in Main can not happen with the rest of the states if enough people get together and complain/voice their concerns?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Right now the GOP has control of the House, Senate and White House 9 months and no infrastructure bill . Lots of tweets and name calling but nothing getting passed looks like nothing will get passed . Instead of focusing on infrastructure that would also put folks to work we got nothing .
> 
> So how is this great america working out for you?


Well, seeing as Obama had 8 years to do something and did nothing I'm willing to give Trump a few years, rather than just 9 months, to get things done.

Trump = winning
Democrats = whining

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Well, seeing as Obama had 8 years to do something and did nothing I'm willing to give Trump a few years, rather than just 9 months, to get things done.


Not a good start when our Republican led government allowed the EMP Commission to shut down Sept. 30.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Right now the GOP has control of the House, Senate and White House 9 months and no infrastructure bill . Lots of tweets and name calling but nothing getting passed looks like nothing will get passed . Instead of focusing on infrastructure that would also put folks to work we got nothing .
> 
> So how is this great america working out for you?


Wall Prototypes finished , Kate's law on horizon, Tax Reform on deck , MS13/eMe Deportations on fast track , Jobless Claims at 1973 levels ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Everyone should be writing/phoning their congressmen. It'd be a start.


----------



## KeithTaylor (Oct 24, 2017)

Infrastructure isn't sexy and it doesn't win votes, as evidenced by every crumbling bridge and potholed road in the western world. 

The only thing that will force action on hardening the electrical infrastructure is an attack, by which point it could be too late. One can only hope that when an attack comes it's on a small scale, but will cause enough economic harm to wake legislators up to the urgency of the issue.


----------



## KeithTaylor (Oct 24, 2017)

Winston Smith said:


> The good news is less folks on their cell phones. OK, no folks on their phones. At all. Not a bad thing.


Depends. If small electronics are spared - they almost certainly would be if the EMP was caused by space weather, and many cell phones would survive even an EMP from a nuke, depending on several factors - it would only be the network that goes down. People may still be able to use their phones for P2P communication using stuff like LTEDirect and wifi, so you'd still have a ton of zombies staring at their phones all day, only now they'd be even more annoying with their little wind up battery chargers whirring away all day


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Right now the GOP has control of the House, Senate and White House 9 months and no infrastructure bill . Lots of tweets and name calling but nothing getting passed looks like nothing will get passed . Instead of focusing on infrastructure that would also put folks to work we got nothing .
> 
> So how is this great america working out for you?


Why don't you look it up the Americans Reinvestment and Recovery Act, . . . of 2009, . . . then go take a picture of the roads that got fixed, bridges that got built, armed forces that got equipment upgrades, . . . or anything else that came out of the obama presidency.

_________________

__________________

___________________

In case you forgot, . . . I just listed the three most important ones, . . . the biggest ones, . . . the ones that really did something for Americans.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Personally I doubt that NK can hurt the US that bad but we spend $1900 a year on home insurance for fire, theft, and storm damage..... insurance that will be gone in a year and never pay for war damage. Why not spend another $900 on food and water "insurance" which will last for a decade?
> 
> Prepping (within reason) may be a much better "insurance cost" than homeowners insurance. $900 the first year, $400-600 occasionally and before too many years you've got some serious preps.


I spend a lot less than $1900/year for homeowners insurance. Actually, one quarter of that.
And, for a REAL SHTF event, such as the wildfire that came down our road ten years ago and missed our property by less than 50 feet, not some hypothetical event such as EMP, only a fool would be without homeowners insurance to protect his largest investment.
Case in point - our check for a new shingle roof to replace the one torn up by hurricane Irma last month arrived last week. Irma was the real deal, a true SHTF. Hard to re-roof your home with cans of beans.
Yes, we prep food and water and other items. Because one never knows what tomorrow will bring. It is simply one form of insurance. Just like fire extinguishers.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

An EMP attack is one scary thing. I don't think you can overplay how bad such an attack would be.
The stuff I have read says it could kill as much as 90% of the US population, that is scary stuff.
I hope fat baby, or anyone else does not go through with something like that, the loss of life would be horrendous.
Hope all my fellow preppers from the US stay safe.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Of all the things I want our government to spend money, time and other resources on, this doesn't even come close to making the list.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I spend a lot less than $1900/year for homeowners insurance. Actually, one quarter of that.
> And, for a REAL SHTF event, such as the wildfire that came down our road ten years ago and missed our property by less than 50 feet, not some hypothetical event such as EMP, only a fool would be without homeowners insurance to protect his largest investment.
> .


In case you got the wrong impression I do have homeowners insurance. On larger (more than 8 acres with no fire hydrant within 600 yds) rural properties with outbuildings there aren't a lot of choices and I shop for price. 
Actually switched to a lower cost insurer 2 years ago and reviewed pricing before paying re-enrolling this year but choices are limited. I really wish we could get homeowners insurance for less than $500.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is another recent article on the devastation of an EMP. This time by business insider:

http://www.businessinsider.com/nort...rcent-us-population-peter-vincent-pry-2017-10

One of the quotes I like in this article is "its time to get serious".


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is a recent article stating "North Korea openly threatens EMP attack":

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...-electromagnetic-pulse-attack-for-first-time/

Given that an EMP attack is easier to pull off then a conventional Nuke strike, NK has openly said an EMP attack is a goal, an EMP attack would be more devastating to the country then a conventional nuke strike and the fact that our government is constantly underestimating NKs abilities and is constantly surprised by each launch and the progress NK made, yes, like the Business Insider article stated above, "its time to get serious".


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Breitbart? He couldn't even hold a job under President Trump.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The one bright spot in this whole EMP scenario, . . . NK so far has not produced (to the best of published US knowledge), . . . a missile capable of going much further inland than Seattle or maybe San Francisco.

While I hate to see our citizens wind up in a pickle, . . . if an EMP did happen, . . . those are a couple of really good places for NK to target. 

First we would get rid of a bunch of these butt-wipe sanctuary cities who flaunt the constitution, flaunt the rule of law and order, and will be over run in not too many decades with trash who like the other day, . . . became a US citizen, . . . but cannot read English, speak English, or understand English, . . . but somehow she managed to fill out her application and answer all the questions on the test.

From what I was told, . . . she also collects her EBT card every month, . . . while the rest of us pay for it.

Yeah, . . . starting at Seattle, . . . working it's way down to just north of Salinas and Soledad, . . . if an EMP strike were to happen, . . . that would probably be a good place for it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

If Breitbart is not ones flavor, here is an article on Fox news talking about the EMP threat NK has made:
As North Korea threatens electromagnetic pulse attack, questions over lapses in US grid security rise | Fox News

Also, NK has issued a warning that it plans on detonating a Hydrogen bomb over the Pacific ocean:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...c-nuclear-test-threat-literally-idUSKBN1CU2EI


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd rather see all of that money spent on free abortions for Muslim transexual immigrants.


----------



## KeithTaylor (Oct 24, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> The one bright spot in this whole EMP scenario, . . . NK so far has not produced (to the best of published US knowledge), . . . a missile capable of going much further inland than Seattle or maybe San Francisco.
> Dwight


It's worth bearing in mind that an EMP attack would not necessarily be launched from a missile platform in North Korea itself. In my new novel PULSE (available at Amazon for anyone interested in this kind of thing) a devastating EMP attack is launched from an unknown location somewhere off the coast of the US. These are the facts on which I based the story:

In 2013 a North Korean freighter in transit through the Panama Canal was found to be illegally transporting several anti-aircraft missile systems, apparently Cuban-owned and bound for NK for repairs (though some have argued the Koreans had bought them outright). The discovery was a complete fluke. The ship was only searched because the authorities suspected it might be being used to smuggle narcotics, so they were amazed to find missiles hidden beneath sacks of sugar in the hold. On their discovery the captain slit his own throat.

In February 2017 North Korea tested its new medium range ballistic missile, the KN-15 (also known as the Pukguksong-2), firing it to an altitude of 550km for a distance of around 500km in the direction of Japan. This is a fairly small missile at just 9-12m long, half the length of the Hwasong-14, the ICBM that could conceivably reach the US from a launch in NK. The KN-15 is versatile and can be launched from a tracked transport-erector launcher rather than a fixed platform, and it has an estimated range of around 2,000km.

Of course my novel is fiction, so naturally I've taken the bare bones of reality and bulked them up to appear more terrifying, but everything above is fact, and it leads to several conclusions:

1. North Korea has attempted - and probably in the past succeeded - to transport missiles through the Panama Canal. If the regime wanted to they could use this route to transport missiles to the east coast of the US, or they could simply go the long way around S. America to avoid detection. It would, of course, be easy for them to transport missiles to the west coast.

2. While we in the west have been fretting about the development of a Korean ICBM the regime has been quietly developing a medium-range nuclear capable missile that could conceivably be launched from a platform mounted on a North Korean freighter.

My contention - for the sake of entertainment rather than a genuine fear - is that the NK ICBM program is a distraction, intentionally designed to make the west worry about a long range missile attack. While we're focused on the possibility of a nuclear-equipped ICBM that could decimate a US city the Koreans have been quietly planning an EMP attack using missiles such as the KN-15. They will simply sail a bunch of freighters off the US coast, mount multiple KN-15s armed with small, low yield warheads and fire them in a haphazard fashion to high altitude over the US. The effect would be devastating, and the entire continent would be affected. Missile defense systems would be overwhelmed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> The one bright spot in this whole EMP scenario, . . . NK so far has not produced (to the best of published US knowledge), . . . a missile capable of going much further inland than Seattle or maybe San Francisco.
> .............


One doesn't need a missile to deliver a nuclear payload. All you need is a weather balloon. It can be done..... Japan bombed the US mainland during WWII using balloons.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> One doesn't need a missile to deliver a nuclear payload. All you need is a weather balloon. It can be done.....


Nope. Just nope.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope. Just nope.


Yep. Just yep.

Been done before. And 70 years ago.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yep. Just yep.
> 
> Been done before. And 70 years ago.


Wasting your time there Back Pack Hack, . . . the Seattle pea brain knows everything, has the best opinions, and could never be declared wrong if he said midnite came 59 minutes before 1 PM.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, there's no question balloons can be sent. As you point out, the Japanese did it in WWII.

The idea that a nuclear device can be delivered that way is pure fantasy, and demonstrates ignorance of both nuclear technology and nuclear strategy.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, there's no question balloons can be sent. As you point out, the Japanese did it in WWII.
> 
> The idea that a nuclear device can be delivered that way is pure fantasy, and demonstrates ignorance of both nuclear technology and nuclear strategy.


So what technology would make a balloon delivery system pure fantasy? A lesser power, such as NK, would more than likely have to employ unorthodox methods of delivering a warhead against a superpower like the US, with a missile defense system. As others have stated, some folks only consider an ICBM but why would NK do the expected? My training was in nuclear weapons but that doesn't make me an expert on this issue but logic tells me to expect the unexpected. Why would NK launch an ICBM when we would know within seconds of launch & would prepare to shoot it down? Is it not more logical for them to lull us into complacency with ICBM tests but then deliver the weapon using a short range missile on a freighter... or even from a balloon drifting across the pacific? Hell with EMP, it doesn't have to be accurate. As long as it got anywhere near the continent it would do immense harm. Check this map from the Japanese balloon attack. I would think modern weather forecasting would allow rather accurate delivery.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Jap Balloon bombs made it as far as Minnesota to East and Northern Mexico in south and Western Canada in the North (With largest concentrations found in Cascades and Northern California ...


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

NK most likely would use Nuclear weapons if their back was up against the wall and they felt they had nothing to lose. It feels like that point could be very soon. 

I too feel that NK is smart enough to use non conventional means to get a warhead here. They know we have a good missile defense system so why waste money and time with that route? Just sail a cargo ship up near our coast and fire. Our missile defenses wouldnt have time (or enough trajectory info) to act. They wouldn't even have to get very close to our shores. They already have working short and medium range missiles that can go at least 1,000 miles. Our coast guard does not patrol that far out. 

Plus, why go the conventional land detonation route as that would only affect a certain area. One atmosphere detonation EMP strike would be catastrophic nationally. You would need multiple land strikes for what could be done with one EMP strike. An EMP strike does not even have to be accurate or hit land. Just a general area atmosphere detonation. No need to develop a re-entry technology for their missiles. Re-entry tech is what NK is currently working on. They already have all the other tech. 

Or they could just load up a nuke warhead and launch another satellite with one. NK already has two satellite that pass over the US and they are already at the perfect height for a successful and devastating EMP strike. Or use balloons. Or ship something into our ports. Or equip a NK sub with one. NK has been testing sub missile launches recently. This list goes on. 

The point? Its much easier to complete a successful EMP strike compared to a successful nuke land detonation. North Korea has stated an EMP strike is a goal. North Korea is increasingly being backed into a corner. NK already has the tech to devastate this country. Its time for our government to act now and to harden our grid.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> NK already has two satellite that pass over the US and they are already at the perfect height for a successful and devastating EMP strike.


You want to bet our secretive X-37B space plane has already visited those satellites? I wouldn't worry about those two.


----------

